# Type A personalites



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Read where Type A folks come out of retirement cause they do not have enough to do. I think they should try homesteading.:shrug:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree with that. There is always something to do. Like last Friday, I was struggling with a decision about whether to cut some firewood I have from downed trees on a fence line I'm clearing, burning some brush piles from the fence clearing, or setting a few pull posts on said fence line. Came to the house to get a glass of water and saw the sun was full on my front porch swing. That settled the dilemma. Grabbed a pillow from the couch and took a long nap on the porch swing. Retirement is wonderful...even if you're not a Type A.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

My ex was a total Type A. We retired and he lasted 6 weeks.
He bought a new biz and then started another on the side. He was in his glory. Working 8 days a week was all he knew how to do.

That left me with lots of time/space to fuddle around at homesteading, so we were both happy.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We are both type A's, are self employed, and homesteading. Who has time for TV?! This weekend, my cousin Dan came to visit for two days. He is a Manager at Boeing, works 60-70 hour weeks, is in great shape, and jumps into anything we are doing every time he comes over. We enjoyed tea, while sorting thousands of seeds. Retire? Even if I wanted to, don't see that happening. A ship would have to come in...


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Big Dave said:


> Read where Type A folks come out of retirement cause they do not have enough to do. I think they should try homesteading.:shrug:


Personally I don't think a true "type A" person could deal with a "homesteading" way of life.
By definition (Wikipedia) a "type A" person is ambitious, rididly organized, highly status conscious, proactive and obsessed with time mangement. Are often high achieving "workaholics" who multi-task, push themselves with deadlines and hate both delays and ambivalence.......

Where as a "type B" person would be the ideal person for the "homesteading" way of life.
They generally live at a lower stress level and typically work steadly, enjoying achievements, but not becoming stressed when not achieved. They more enjoy the game than the idea of having to win........

I'd say with so many of the outside, uncontrollable, time delaying, money hampering problems many homesteaders face that it would defeat the typical "type A" in short order. And that doesn't even take into the account that most of the achievements of homesteading are of the "self-gratifying" status.

Me, at one time I was into being an "A"; now being older and maybe wiser, I'm way more into being a "B".....


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Type A Personality Traits - Characteristics and Effects of a Type A Personality

It makes it sound like it's a bad thing to be Type A?
I am 100% Type A........


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Micheal said:


> Personally I don't think a true "type A" person could deal with a "homesteading" way of life.
> By definition (Wikipedia) a "type A" person is ambitious, rididly organized, highly status conscious, proactive and obsessed with time mangement. Are often high achieving "workaholics" who multi-task, push themselves with deadlines and hate both delays and ambivalence.......
> 
> Where as a "type B" person would be the ideal person for the "homesteading" way of life.
> ...


Hmmmm. Maybe it's an individual thing.
I am 100% Type A and I am the one with the homesteading ambitions....
My spouse is 100% Type B, and he could care less.......
I should have married a Marine


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I am a total type A! When all I am doing is homesteading, I try to fit more projects in than any person would ever reasonably attempt to do. I actually have other women that actively dislike me because I 'make them look bad' as one gal said. I'm the ultimate overachieving perfectionist. Couldn't keep employees when I worked for myself because I expected them to work at least half as hard as I do. Can't keep a husband because of the same reason. Add into that that I am a neat freak and ultra frugal......hey, why aren't I running a country somewhere?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Type A Personality Traits - Characteristics and Effects of a Type A Personality
> 
> It makes it sound like it's a bad thing to be Type A?
> I am 100% Type A........


LOL! It does sound like a bad thing. This is actually a pretty good description though. Most of the people I know who think they are Type A really aren't - thankfully! because the real Type A people I know are very uncomfortable to know and work with and are not happy people.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> LOL! It does sound like a bad thing. This is actually a pretty good description though. Most of the people I know who think they are Type A really aren't - thankfully! because the real Type A people I know are very uncomfortable to know and work with and are not happy people.


I am a type A, with low blood pressure, plenty of patience, don't overreact, sleep quite well, am an optimist, incredibly diverse, and I am cool as a cucumber during emergencies...

Talk about nonsense!!! All my friends are type As and just happen to be wonderful people...

The only person I compete with is myself! I enjoy doing a multitude of things, and outwork most people 20 years younger. I find it fun to see how much I can do.

I admit to being bored sitting still doing nothing, but when I am retired, I will have a blast maxing out everything and plan to begin writing... Never a boring moment in my life, so much to do...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, funny, I married a type 2 the second time and he can outwork me big time! I don't expect any one to keep up with me. I disciplined myself to focus on one task at a time, get a LOT done that way. I used to split my focus, not good!

I thought I'd add my DH does have a shorter fuse and tends to overreact, but we have so much fun together fishing, crabbing, shrimping, gardening, riding his motorcycle, hiking, camping, and there is no way we could possibly run out of things to do.

Right now, on the elliptical, working my legs, for 45 minutes (3 times/week), also T-tapp three times/week, and turning 49 next month. DH does 3 sets of pushups, sit-ups, arm curls, for a total of 165 of each (military pushups), on top of having a physically tough job (welding/machining).

Since DH had no paying job today, he went crabbing, got the limit, then came home to run the dishwasher, then shelled crab for a few hours, then bagged with milk, and froze. I made dinner while he was finishing that. Just now, he cleaned the kitchen including doing the dishes.

If folks are homesteading, I can't imagine any one getting bored, just considering the diversity of the tasks. The more one can do, the busier one is, especially if being able to focus.

A nugget to pass on... Know any parents with type A driven children, especially perfectionists? Teach their children to focus that energy, choose a physical activity, and encourage them to just do their best, let the must be perfect idea flat go.

I had to learn on my own, discipline myself, and getting over needing everything to be perfect was incredibly liberating!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> LOL! It does sound like a bad thing. This is actually a pretty good description though. Most of the people I know who think they are Type A really aren't - thankfully! because the real Type A people I know are very uncomfortable to know and work with and are not happy people.


:Bawling:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was a type A but had to change. I can turn it off when I need to. I can veg with the best. Sweetie says I zone out.... well ....actually she says I have selective hearing....James


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

lorichristie said:


> I am a type A, with low blood pressure, plenty of patience, don't overreact, sleep quite well, am an optimist, incredibly diverse, and I am cool as a cucumber during emergencies...
> 
> Talk about nonsense!!! All my friends are type As and just happen to be wonderful people...
> 
> ...


Then you are not Type A as decribed in Laura Zone's posted description. 
Type A

The theory describes a Type A individual as highly ambitious, rigidly organized, highly status conscious, can be over-sensitive, are known to take on more than they can handle, want other people to get to the point, proactive, and obsessed with time management. People with Type A personalities are often high-achieving "workaholics" who multi-task, push themselves with deadlines, and hate both delays and ambivalence.

In his 1996 book, Type A Behavior: Its Diagnosis and Treatment, Friedman suggests that Type A behavior is expressed in three major symptoms: free-floating hostility, which can be triggered by even minor incidents; time urgency and impatience, which causes irritation and exasperation usually described as being "short-fused"; and a competitive drive, which causes stress and an achievement-driven mentality. The first of these symptoms is believed to be covert and therefore less observable, while the other two are more overt. 

Type B

The theory describes Type B individuals as a contrast to those with Type A personalities. People with Type B personality by definition generally live at a lower stress level and typically work steadily, enjoying achievements but not becoming stressed when they are not achieved. When faced with competition, they do not mind losing and either enjoy the game or back down. They may be creative and enjoy exploring ideas and concepts. They are often reflective, thinking about the outer and inner worlds. Furthermore, Type B personalities may have a poor sense of time schedule and can be predominately right brained thinkers.



The Type theories were actually developed to predict possible coronary disease risks. Some how the concept has been turned around and seems to mean to most people that Type A-s are ambitious and achieving successes while Type B-s are lackadazical mess-ups. My personal experience is that true and complete Type A or B personalities are rare. Most people are a composit. Thankfully.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> Then you are not Type A as decribed in Laura Zone's posted description.
> Type A
> 
> The theory describes a Type A individual as highly ambitious, rigidly organized, highly status conscious, *can be* over-sensitive, are known to take on more than they can handle, want other people to get to the point, proactive, and obsessed with time management. People with Type A personalities are *often* high-achieving "workaholics" who multi-task, push themselves with deadlines, and hate both delays and ambivalence.
> ...


According to *3 different licensed Psychologists*, one being my BEST FRIEND, I am absolutely a Type A. In College, I was confirmed as Type A, Major Achiever+, but a "wild card." I was told others wouldn't be able to figure me out, very complex, and no one would know what I could do or would do at any given time. That said, I used to be very high strung, not very patient, but I was NEVER hard on other people, just saw them as lazy and worthless when working with most people... When I became a Believer in my early twenties, the Lord did a real number on me (I do not see others in a jugmental way). I learned, through counseling, how to make major changes, mentally, and there is no one who can do that more effectively than a true Type A. There's the rub... I went from obsessive, neurotic, to mentally healthy, capable at excelling at any thing I choose, doing ONE THING AT A TIME. Before that? I'd have so many projects going, I could never finish half of them, couldn't keep my thoughts from rambling. I have OCD and NO ONE would ever guess. I have learned to embrace it and use it in what I call a vertex fashion.

I have a Type B DS, and a Type A DD. I have taught both how to focus their energy (both are Achievers, DD blasts through the ceiling on that). Both are OCD and no one would ever guess...

You are citing THEORIES as fact, and only box stereotypical ones at that. Nonsense! We are all different and vary in degrees of strengths and weaknesses. Type A's can be pessimists, optimists, and anywhere in between. You can also get get Achievers in different types, too. 

I feel it is a crime, really, that the most gifted people in our society are drugged instead of taught how to embrace their gifts and use them effectively...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> Then you are not Type A as decribed in Laura Zone's posted description.
> Type A
> 
> The theory describes a Type A individual as highly ambitious, rigidly organized, highly status conscious, can be over-sensitive, are known to take on more than they can handle, want other people to get to the point, proactive, and obsessed with time management. People with Type A personalities are often high-achieving "workaholics" who multi-task, push themselves with deadlines, and hate both delays and ambivalence. (*dont forget the impatient part *
> ...


I need an intervention.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> Type A
> 
> The theory describes a Type A individual as highly ambitious, rigidly organized, highly status conscious, can be over-sensitive, are known to take on more than they can handle, want other people to get to the point, proactive, and obsessed with time management. People with Type A personalities are often high-achieving "workaholics" who multi-task, push themselves with deadlines, and hate both delays and ambivalence.
> 
> In his 1996 book, Type A Behavior: Its Diagnosis and Treatment, Friedman suggests that Type A behavior is expressed in three major symptoms: free-floating hostility, which can be triggered by even minor incidents; time urgency and impatience, which causes irritation and exasperation usually described as being "short-fused"; and a competitive drive, which causes stress and an achievement-driven mentality. The first of these symptoms is believed to be covert and therefore less observable, while the other two are more overt.


I need more competent people in the world that can handle their end of things and will stay the heck out of my way. There wouldn't be a a problem or even many of the problems we have now, if there were a lot more type A's in the world. Intervention, schmintervention.....I like being this way 

The only problem I have is that me and the ex are both very strong type A's. We now finally have a good relationship now that we live in separate houses....in separate states. We both agree that the moment we start to lock horns that we need to go back to our respective houses. LOL!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

lorichristie said:


> According to *3 different licensed Psychologists*, one being my BEST FRIEND, I am absolutely a Type A. In College, I was confirmed as Type A, Major Achiever+, but a "wild card." I was told others wouldn't be able to figure me out, very complex, and no one would know what I could do or would do at any given time. That said, I used to be very high strung, not very patient, but I was NEVER hard on other people, just saw them as lazy and worthless when working with most people... When I became a Believer in my early twenties, the Lord did a real number on me (I do not see others in a jugmental way). I learned, through counseling, how to make major changes, mentally, and there is no one who can do that more effectively than a true Type A. There's the rub... I went from obsessive, neurotic, to mentally healthy, capable at excelling at any thing I choose, doing ONE THING AT A TIME. Before that? I'd have so many projects going, I could never finish half of them, couldn't keep my thoughts from rambling. I have OCD and NO ONE would ever guess. I have learned to embrace it and use it in what I call a vertex fashion.
> 
> I have a Type B DS, and a Type A DD. I have taught both how to focus their energy (both are Achievers, DD blasts through the ceiling on that). Both are OCD and no one would ever guess...
> 
> ...


The study of personality is based on the essential insight that all people are similar in some ways, yet different in others. For example, all people learn, yet people learn different things, in different ways, and to different extents. There have been many different definitions of personality proposed. Most contemporary psychologists though would agree on the following definition:

Personality is that pattern of characteristic thoughts, feelings, and behaviors that distinguishes one person from another and that persists over time and situations. 

Classifications such as Type A and Type B personalities are really just "trait" characteristics. Personality traits are "enduring patterns of perceiving, relating to, and thinking about the environment and oneself that are exhibited in a wide range of social and personal contexts." Theorists generally assume a) traits are relatively stable over time, b) traits differ among individuals (for instance, some people are outgoing while others are reserved), and c) traits influence behavior. 

When people are describing a person, they constantly talk about traits to help define the person as a whole. Traits are relatively constant; they do not usually change. Traits are also bipolar; they vary along a continuum between one extreme and the other (e.g. friendly vs. unfriendly).

Therefore you can be a type A personality one day and only half a type A the next.

You wrote "I'd have so many projects going, I could never finish half of them, couldn't keep my thoughts from rambling." 

On those days or over that period of time you were not displaying real type A personality. More like adult AD and OCD. Or more probably Type A influenced by AD and OCD. At least you recognized the situation and took control.

I wonder why you are so obviously offended by the fact that I don't think you are the Type A personality that I have had so many experiences with. Given the major traits of such a person (particularly when they are exhibiting at the wide end of the spectrum ) I would say that is a compliment.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

TxMex said:


> I need more competent people in the world that can handle their end of things and will stay the heck out of my way. There wouldn't be a a problem or even many of the problems we have now, if there were a lot more type A's in the world. Intervention, schmintervention.....I like being this way
> 
> The only problem I have is that me and the ex are both very strong type A's. We now finally have a good relationship now that we live in separate houses....in separate states. We both agree that the moment we start to lock horns that we need to go back to our respective houses. LOL!


I find it odd that Type A is elevated above Type B as if Type A were always the more successful and intelligent when both have equal but different strengths. Often Type A-s are just the more obstinate. Type B-s are just as competent and just as successful achievers but at a different pace and style - and often it IS the thoughtful and steady that is more successful. If there were no Type B-s in the world we would certainly not have the advances we have which require imagination. I consider myself fortunate and enriched by the fact that I am the only type A in my family.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> The study of personality is based on the essential insight that all people are similar in some ways, yet different in others. For example, all people learn, yet people learn different things, in different ways, and to different extents. There have been many different definitions of personality proposed. Most contemporary psychologists though would agree on the following definition:
> 
> Personality is that pattern of characteristic thoughts, feelings, and behaviors that distinguishes one person from another and that persists over time and situations.
> 
> ...


I am not offended in the least, but consider the theories very limiting as there is so much more to each type. The concentration is primarily upon the negative. Being way out of the box all my life, I first resented the boxes. Later, I was happy I didn't fit them. I just thought it rather presumptuous to assume one knows enough about another person to "type them" based on theories when Licensed Psychologists and multiple Professors confirmed the Type A was the personality type. I scored so strangely on most of the assessments...

You may not think I am a Type A, but graduating with honors in College with 3.865, while single parenting, and working 50 hours a week? I went to night school, took accelerated courses, worked out and was in great shape, worked as a Care Provider, parented my pre-teen DS and DD, and kept them on task with homeschooling on top of all that. I slept 6 or 7 hours/night. After two years, I was a little burned out. I took a break from college, moved to the Peninsula, worked full time, single parented, enrolled my kids in public school, and continued to work out like a fiend. For most of my adult life, I worked most of the hours I was awake. I have been a very driven person as long as I can remember.

I am very happy in my present skin, what a relief over the old one. I relate very well to Jwal10- Dear James :teehee:

Regardless, I will take it as the compliment it was meant as :icecream:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

lorichristie said:


> I am not offended in the least, but consider the theories very limiting as there is so much more to each type. The concentration is primarily upon the negative. Being way out of the box all my life, I first resented the boxes. Later, I was happy I didn't fit them. I just thought it rather presumptuous to assume one knows enough about another person to "type them" based on theories when Licensed Psychologists and multiple Professors confirmed the Type A was the personality type. I scored so strangely on most of the assessments...
> 
> You may not think I am a Type A, but graduating with honors in College with 3.865, while single parenting, and working 50 hours a week? I went to night school, took accelerated courses, worked out and was in great shape, worked as a Care Provider, parented my pre-teen DS and DD, and kept them on task with homeschooling on top of all that. I slept 6 or 7 hours/night. After two years, I was a little burned out. I took a break from college, moved to the Peninsula, worked full time, single parented, enrolled my kids in public school, and continued to work out like a fiend. For most of my adult life, I worked most of the hours I was awake. I have been a very driven person as long as I can remember.
> 
> ...


I am a basic Type A. My life has been very organized and structured and I have always accomplished all I set out to do. I am not happy without a challenge but I am also a very patient and relaxed person and teaching is one of my talents. I like to sleep 8 hours a night.

My best friend is a basic Type B. She also attended university while single parenting two children and working a full time job as a lab technician. She graduated as an engineer and then went on to get her masters in engineering. So much for right brain and left brain garbage. She went on to work in nuclear medicine while raising her children who have now both completed their doctorates. She remarried last year and now owns a lovely home and small vineyard that she and her husband work together. She is also a marathon runner and has run all over the world. Next year Mount Olympus in Greece. Everything gets done but life is not frantic. Spending time with her is as relaxing as a day at the beach.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I used to be type A, now I am IDGAS (Idont give a ----)...I had too, it was hard on my mind and body. I would start projects, get discouraged and never finish them. Now I pull on through even if I know the outcome will not be perfect.

You have to let go of that which you have no control over. Choose your battles.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Reason I work out is to relieve any tension, keep me evenly keeled mentally, and to stay in shape. I have to watch something while on my elliptical. If my mind isn't kept stimulated, I am not a happy camper. I am NOT hyperactive. If I was, I couldn't sit still and enjoy a movie. For me, everything is far more mental than physical. I don't like to physically compete at all.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

TxMex said:


> I need more competent people in the world that can handle their end of things and will stay the heck out of my way. There wouldn't be a a problem or even many of the problems we have now, if there were a lot more type A's in the world. Intervention, schmintervention.....I like being this way
> 
> The only problem I have is that me and the ex are both very strong type A's. We now finally have a good relationship now that we live in separate houses....in separate states. We both agree that the moment we start to lock horns that we need to go back to our respective houses. LOL!


I have waned on my ability to harness the energy that the Type A has.
I need to get my arce back on course.

When you have a female that is VERY Type A, what kind of male makes a good spouse?
Quite frankly, the older I get, the less control I want.
I really am tired of wearing the pants.
I really want someone with the strength to reign me in.........
Does that mean I am shedding some of my Type A????


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Years ago Dr.Phil was talking to a woman who was clearly a complete Type A personality but also with a lot of control issues and what is known as a &#8220;right fighter.&#8221; Always has to be right and have the last word. So she was much more than just a Type A but her Type A traits contributed to her mess. 

I always remember what he said to her because it made a huge impression on me.

First he told her that she can keep running but she will just die tired. He went on to explain that people who have to control everything around them are actually very afraid. They think that by controlling every action and situation they will be safe. They of course are just fooling themselves because you can never ever control everything. But you keep trying and everything gets worse and worse and harder and harder and then as some of the balls you are trying to keep in the air hit the ground you become more frustrated and angry and depressed.

He also told her that in life and especially in relationships you can always be right or you can be happy. My Dad used to say that even a stopped clock is right twice a day but that does not mean that there is any value attached to what the clock is doing. That one made a special impression on me because I realized that most of the things that I was passionately fighting for or defending really did not matter at all and to admit that I was wrong or just not seeing both sides was not a failure. Also you sometimes just have to trust that others will be looking out for you and you don&#8217;t have to be on guard all the time. 

I always was a patient person and able to relax in contradiction to my Type A personalitly but I had to learn to let go of the unimportant things. And surprisingly that was MOST of the stuff that I was worried about and constantly monitoring. I hope you will also be able to do this. It really is a much calmer way to live. I was quite surprised that I liked following &#8211; so much less wind in your face &#8211; and that the world did not fall apart if I did not put the groceries away right after shopping but had a cup of coffee and walked the dogs first. 

But you never give up the ship completely. Knowing where are is also important for your peace of mind and security.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> Years ago Dr.Phil was talking to a woman who was clearly a complete Type A personality but also with a lot of control issues and what is known as a âright fighter.â Always has to be right and have the last word. So she was much more than just a Type A but her Type A traits contributed to her mess.
> 
> I always remember what he said to her because it made a huge impression on me.
> 
> First he told her that she can keep running but she will just die tired. He went on to explain that people who have to control everything around them are actually very *afraid.* They think that by controlling every action and situation they *will be safe*. They of course are just fooling themselves because you can never ever control everything. But you keep trying and everything gets worse and worse and harder and harder and then as some of the balls you are trying to keep in the air hit the ground you become more frustrated and angry and depressed.


A lot of this will stem from childhood issues.....



> He also told her that in life and especially in relationships you can always be right or you can be happy. My Dad used to say that even a stopped clock is right twice a day but that does not mean that there is any value attached to what the clock is doing. That one made a special impression on me because I realized that most of the things that I was passionately fighting for or defending really did not matter at all and to admit that I was wrong or just not seeing both sides was not a failure. Also you sometimes just have to trust that others will be looking out for you and you donât have to be on guard all the time.


Usually....trust issues will come in the same package as the childhood issues from the above comment.
This makes me breathe easier. I don't always have to be 'right' and I am the first to admit when I am wrong, and ask for forgiveness.



> I always was a patient person and able to relax in contradiction to my Type A personalitly but I had to learn to let go of the unimportant things. And surprisingly that was MOST of the stuff that I was worried about and constantly monitoring. I hope you will also be able to do this. It really is a much calmer way to live. I was quite surprised that I liked following â so much less wind in your face â and that the world did not fall apart if I did not put the groceries away right after shopping but had a cup of coffee and walked the dogs first.


In the last 5 years, I have really learned how to exhale.
The closer I walk with God, the calmer I am.....knowing I really have ZERO control. It's a struggle some days, but like you, I will let the groceries sit, and take the pups out, give 'em kisses and treats.....then put the stuff away.



> But you never give up the ship completely. Knowing where are is also important for your peace of mind and security.


Thanks for this entry.....I feel less like an intervention, and more like making brownies!!:heh:


----------

